# ingersoll rand model b fault



## camaro67 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi can some one help please i have just been given a ir model b i have know idea what spec it is that will be another question right it fires up fine it gets to about 50lbs psi they starts to labour and cuts out it then restarts after about a minute runs a little while slowly then cuts out and does this repeatedly if i empty the tank and fire it up it is perfect up to 50 psi then starts playing up again HELP


----------



## cedgo (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello. First thing, check the amp draw on the motor.


----------

